# Sexualy Aroused & Women don't know it



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 6, 2010)

It comes as no big surprise to me that men and women are different. 

Not that I should win a Nobel Peace Prize for my brilliance but what the hell, if they don't know it, how the heck are we supposed too?

Men's subjective ratings of arousal were in agreement with their body's level of sexual arousal about 66 percent of the time, while women's were in line only about 26 percent of the time.
Men Know When They're Aroused, Women May Not - Women's Health - FOXNews.com

Women.. naturally more difficult......


----------



## Dis (Jan 6, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It comes as no big surprise to me that men and women are different.
> 
> Not that I should win a Nobel Peace Prize for my brilliance but what the hell, if they don't know it, how the heck are we supposed too?
> 
> ...



If we're confused about whether or not we're aroused, obviously, you're not doing it right.


----------



## chanel (Jan 6, 2010)

More likely dis, men get aroused at the cafeteria lunch table, and hopefully the women they are eating with don't know it, my guess is that 65 percent of the time, it's not with their wife.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 6, 2010)

Sexually aroused people tend to call out your name in a thread


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

When Mrs. BBD gets sexually aroused she flops around on the floor like a salmon swimming up stream and gives sort of a mating moose love call!


----------



## Dis (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> When Mrs. BBD gets sexually aroused she flops around on the floor like a salmon swimming up stream and gives sort of a mating moose love call!


----------



## LuckyDan (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting item, but the "genital response" described in females doesn't necessarily mean arousal (if by aroused the researchers mean horny), just readiness to facilitate reproduction. Women don't have to be aroused to be impregnated, merely present.

This study mentions also that the females were shown pornography - not generally a mood inducer. I've read of similar studies where women were shown pics of sweaty guys, and the scent of male perspiration, which did the trick mentally, indicating that women like manly men. That "sensitive male" crap was just that.


----------



## rdean (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> When Mrs. BBD gets sexually aroused she flops around on the floor like a salmon swimming up stream and gives sort of a mating moose love call!



Is she trying to "attract" you, or "get away"?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> When Mrs. BBD gets sexually aroused she flops around on the floor like a salmon swimming up stream and gives sort of a mating moose love call!



TMI, buddy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > When Mrs. BBD gets sexually aroused she flops around on the floor like a salmon swimming up stream and gives sort of a mating moose love call!
> ...



 You cracked a quip!  The sky is falling, the sky is falling!  It's the end of life as we know it!  I'm impressed (not at the quip, which was pretty lame, but at the attempt), you actually showed a sign that you might be human.  There could be hope for you yet.


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 6, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It comes as no big surprise to me that men and women are different.
> 
> Not that I should win a Nobel Peace Prize for my brilliance but what the hell, if they don't know it, how the heck are we supposed too?
> 
> ...


Loser.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dis said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > It comes as no big surprise to me that men and women are different.
> ...



Hey.. I'm no brute, once the signal is given a perfection of technique is fully rendered and I might say wobbly legs and all, the smile is ear to ear...


----------



## Cal (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> When Mrs. BBD gets sexually aroused she flops around on the floor like a salmon swimming up stream and gives sort of a mating moose love call!



LMAO, TMI.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> When Mrs. BBD gets sexually aroused she flops around on the floor like a salmon swimming up stream and gives sort of a mating moose love call!



Ah the memories, darn kids...


----------



## sboyle24 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dis said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > When Mrs. BBD gets sexually aroused she flops around on the floor like a salmon swimming up stream and gives sort of a mating moose love call!



Life would be easier if most women demonstrated this form of arousal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rope and duct tape.
For those times she says no.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 6, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It comes as no big surprise to me that men and women are different.
> 
> Not that I should win a Nobel Peace Prize for my brilliance but what the hell, if they don't know it, how the heck are we supposed too?
> 
> ...


"Men's subjective ratings of arousal were in agreement with their body's level of sexual arousal about 66 percent of the time, while women's were in line only about 26 percent of the time."

That's because men have low standards. If they have an erection, that's good enough for them, they are all set to go. Women, however, having more refined tastes than men, recognize that even if we are turned on at a certain level we prefer to see if there is an mental and emotional attraction as well before pronouncing ourselves aroused. We are sex gourmets and men are sex gourmands.


----------



## Said1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Anguille said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > It comes as no big surprise to me that men and women are different.
> ...



I don't recall putting THAT much thought into it.


----------



## dink (Jan 6, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It comes as no big surprise to me that men and women are different.
> 
> Not that I should win a Nobel Peace Prize for my brilliance but what the hell, if they don't know it, how the heck are we supposed too?
> 
> ...



Interesting. I'm not sure that I would agree that we're not aware of our sexual arousals, rather we ignore, often suppress it. We come to a point when impulse in no longer "practical" lol.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 6, 2010)

Cavemen had it so much easier.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Anguille said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > It comes as no big surprise to me that men and women are different.
> ...



Hey.. hold on there , we have our checklist.. 

Although, I'm far more interested in yours.. car...job...money...potential.. what?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 6, 2010)

dink said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > It comes as no big surprise to me that men and women are different.
> ...


----------



## dink (Jan 6, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Thanks & hey there, big guy!!


----------



## Colin (Jan 6, 2010)

Afraid I'm going to have to quit this thread. I'm getting aroused.


----------



## dink (Jan 6, 2010)

Colin said:


> Afraid I'm going to have to quit this thread. I'm getting aroused.



*laughs*

I'm staying - since I suppressed mine....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 6, 2010)

dink said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Afraid I'm going to have to quit this thread. I'm getting aroused.
> ...



Dink this Colin.. Colin this is Dink

Dink, don't let his pet sheep throw you off.... I hear, he's a nice fellow...


----------



## dink (Jan 6, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Well, if you heard it on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## Intense (Jan 6, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKZcLEY2qEY[/ame]


----------



## sboyle24 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just remember, if you're aroused and she isn't: No means yes and yes means anal.


----------



## Dis (Jan 6, 2010)

sboyle24 said:


> Just remember, if you're aroused and she isn't: No means yes and yes means anal.



You must be a real charmer, huh?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dis said:


> sboyle24 said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, if you're aroused and she isn't: No means yes and yes means anal.
> ...



Dis....is NOT amused....


----------

